# A Treatise Upon Duty (a Scythes of the Emperor story)



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

_Hi all,_
_Since reading Space Crusade many years ago, I’ve been a total fan of the Scythes Of The Emperor Chapter, so these guys have been my only 40K Loyalist Marine army to date._

_This is my attempt to write some of my Chapter’s background story, but from the standpoint of a series of stories instead of ‘homebrew fluff’, so I’m posting it as fan fiction instead as I think it suits the style better._

_When looking through online compilations such as Lexicanium, I never know which bits on it have actually been published and which bits are fan fiction from other people, so names and places could inevitably contradict whatever else is out there about the Scythes._

_As always, I’m trying to improve as a writer, so comments an criticisms alwasy welcomed._
_Please let me know if there’s anything I should change or should add/delete._

_Andy._
**********

*Chapter 1 = "Cometh The Devourer":*

Warning and targetting icons suddenly flitted across Brother Argon’s screen as he scanned the perimeter of the North West corner of his range.

Accurate to millions of miles, they were some of the most up-to-date sensors in the whole Chapter and their spirits suitably appeased and kept safe from intrusion.

However, as the image cleared and the entire viewscreen sector turned blue with enemy forces, he knew it was not a fault of the array, but an indication of the sheer volume of the invaders.

++This is Brother Argon, Sector 15 listening station, to Arch Adept Maicon, Conrol Central. Multiple headings, streaming from quadrant A7, B8 and C9. Acknowledge.++

++Maicon here, anointed Brother. Do you have numbers or a heading?++

++Negative, but that entire sector of my long-range scanners just turned blue. Confirmed all equipment fully functional, over.++

++ Cruisers 14 and 23, _Thorcyra's Justice_ and _Hate’s Abandon,_ should already be in that area from four days ago, will contact to investigate.++

++Control, this sensory array is more than accurate to Sotha and back; I should already have received word of their continued presence.++
++Confirming no ‘pings’ from friendly unit recognition system out here. Scanner still 100% operational++

++Brother Argon, patching in neighbouring posts of Brother Seren and Adept Vald for additonal triangulation. Command Squad Malon confirms no diversions have been issued to either of Cruisers 14 or 23.
++Orders additional power to enhance scan, even at the expense of life-support systems.++

Though he does not knwo the reason behind the order, and knowing it may shorten his life, Argon dutifully proceeds, breathing slowing and interior lights dimming to a dull flicker.

His fingers skitter across the displays, eking out every kilometre of distance, the electronics almost scream in protest as components exceed their safe operational parameters.

From the corners of his eyes, he sees streams of data flooding into his tactical system, knowing that it was simultaneously occurring to the others as well.

Overlaid onto his pwn vision, the viewscreen expands, projecting a more 3-D map of space, revealing a much deeper sector of blue which seems to go on for hundred of kilometres further than initially indicated.

Vituperous swearing from another channel tells him that his other watchers are also online.

++Throne’s sake, what the heck is that thing?++ Seren exclaims, falling back into a modicum of Sotha dialect instead of full Gothic.

++Sensors estimate 2, 000 life forms from my sector, Lords++ Adept Vald’s voice crackles emotionlessly.

Seren responds a little too quickly:
++There’s _no_ chance that even you can detect bodies inside of ships at this range, Vald. Double-check sensors.++

++Under activation rule 1.4, all scanners are triple-checked before passing on information and you are correct, Lord Seren.++
++However, the arrays were manufactured in antiquity and have additional capabilities from that time which we are only now rediscovering; I doubt if my olfactory equipment has ever been used by any amongst the Chapter’s current roster, however that technology does exist within each satellite.++
++Having run a bypass to enhance accuracy, they indicate a definite concentration of methane and biofluids.++
++ I no longer have opinions and can only inform what my scanners receive. Relaying schematics for access.++

Both Astartes switch to olfactory detectors, rerouting power through long-redundant circuitboards and wiring which neither had ever used before.
However, the machines can still recall the crew's prayers to The Omnissiah and hold true to their making, overlapping chemical details. Vald’s information is doubly confirmed.

++Scanners now indicate 4,500 life forms.++
++From surrounding debris, confirmed that each is almost a mile long.++

A flurry of activity from the Marines overlays Vald’s next information, their incredulous words almost arrogantly drowning out his patient voice of reason.
++What sort of things could they be..?++
++Void-whales never travel in groups...++
++ Alerting Chapter Master Thorcyra of Chaos incursion...that’s the biggest fleet I’ve ever heard of...++
++What debris, Vald..?++

++Lords, from comparing assorted girders and armour plate with the templates of portside weapons mountings and naval cannon held by Astartes Chapter 874, the debris is confimed as_ Thorcyra's Justice_.++ Vald replied.

**********


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi*

Cool. Keep at it. I would like to know what happens next. k:


----------

